# Gladius Night-Ops XP-G2



## Icarus (Jan 8, 2014)

*
Gladius Night-Ops XP-G2

*- XP-G2 R5 on 16mm pcb
- modified metal 27mm OP reflector
- custom made alu reflector holder



 

 

 


Enjoy


----------



## Mattaus (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure if its because I'm on my phone or what, but the last three pics are broken 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Strange.... they work for me...? :thinking:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 9, 2014)

Only one photo visible


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Are they visible now?


----------



## badtziscool (Jan 9, 2014)

Not for me except for the first one. Even when I click on the photo and actually to go photobucket, it doesn't display for me.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

Last 3 photos uploaded again. :sweat:


----------



## tobrien (Jan 9, 2014)

all photos work for me on my laptop. 

what emitter did it originally have? it looks like you did some very clean work!


----------



## Mattaus (Jan 9, 2014)

Photos are working now


----------



## HarryN (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice - looks like you are back to the addiction again - lol


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

tobrien said:


> all photos work for me on my laptop.
> 
> what emitter did it originally have? it looks like you did some very clean work!



Thanks *tobrien *and *Mattaus *for letting me know the photos are visible now. :thumbsup:

I think original was a LuxIII but the light was modded already with a Seoul P4.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

HarryN said:


> Nice - looks like you are back to the addiction again - lol



Old love never dies... :lolsign:


----------



## dinokay (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome, what exactly does the mod do compared to the original? The reason I ask is because I bought the Gladius when it was first released (years ago) and it sits in a box because it never worked right. When I turn it on, it blinks every so many seconds and I was told it's normal.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2014)

dinokay said:


> Awesome, what exactly does the mod do compared to the original? The reason I ask is because I bought the Gladius when it was first released (years ago) and it sits in a box because it never worked right. When I turn it on, it blinks every so many seconds and I was told it's normal.



From the Gladius documentation: 
_
If the batteries run low, the intelligent power management system will signal the operator of this condition by double flashing rapidly every 15 seconds until batteries are replaced with new batteries.

_The light is, thanks to the new LED, just brigther than before.


----------



## Justin Case (Jan 9, 2014)

The XP-G2 should also make the light more efficient, and thus increase run time. At the ~1A drive current, a Seoul P4 Vf is probably about 3.3V (assuming one of the lower Vf bins like H bin). An XP-G2's Vf is probably 3.0V, or about 10% lower power consumption.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 10, 2014)

Justin Case said:


> The XP-G2 should also make the light more efficient, and thus increase run time. At the ~1A drive current, a Seoul P4 Vf is probably about 3.3V (assuming one of the lower Vf bins like H bin). An XP-G2's Vf is probably 3.0V, or about 10% lower power consumption.



Right, forgot to mention that. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Jan 10, 2014)

Icarus said:


> Thanks *tobrien *and *Mattaus *for letting me know the photos are visible now. :thumbsup:
> 
> I think original was a LuxIII but the light was modded already with a Seoul P4.



no problem man! oh it was originally one of those older emitters? You did such a great job modding your light that I swear it looks like it came that way from the factory


----------



## criollo (Jan 11, 2014)

tobrien said:


> You did such a great job modding your light that I swear it looks like it came that way from the factory



+1

:twothumbs


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Icarus said:


> Old love never dies... :lolsign:



Truer words were never spoken  
Good to see you here again Freddy!! 

Benny


----------



## Icarus (Oct 2, 2014)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Truer words were never spoken
> Good to see you here again Freddy!!
> 
> Benny



Hi Benny,

It is the modding season again... 
Good to see you are still around my friend! :buddies:

Freddy :wave:


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 5, 2014)

What a great mod - very neat.

Did you need to do anything special to get the LED so well centred, or did the custom reflector take care of that ?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 6, 2014)

The LED was centered by the reflector. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 14, 2014)

So the Gladius has the same modes as it did from the factory? I suppose that it still requires (2) CR123 batteries and won't operate on a lithium-ion rechargeable battery, though. 
VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 15, 2014)

Indeed, same modes as before, only 3V batteries allowed (it is still the same driver). Just brighter and perfect beam!


----------



## Niyalin (Oct 20, 2014)

Icarus said:


> *
> Gladius Night-Ops XP-G2
> 
> *- XP-G2 R5 on 16mm pcb
> ...


----------



## Niyalin (Oct 20, 2014)

This flashlight looks like a cannon , but it really looks fancy.:thumbsup:


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 14, 2016)

Another Gladius thread resurrection! Beautiful work. I hope to be putting an XP-G2 in mine when it arrives after I get to play with it a bit.

Question: Did you have any issues with the temperature circuit or low-battery warning being tripped by a different LED?


----------



## Chronos (Jan 14, 2016)

Great thread, and what a thread resurrection!

I have an older ceramic Gladius and would LOVE to get it upgraded.

Does anyone know how to disassemble these early Gladius'? One modder gave up as he just could not get the head to separate.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 15, 2016)

sween1911 said:


> Question: Did you have any issues with the temperature circuit or low-battery warning being tripped by a different LED?



Short answer, as far as I know, no. But I have to add that I'm not the owner. I did this mod for one of my customers. At least he never complained.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 15, 2016)

Chronos said:


> Great thread, and what a thread resurrection!
> 
> I have an older *ceramic *Gladius and would LOVE to get it upgraded.
> 
> Does anyone know how to disassemble these early Gladius'? One modder gave up as he just could not get the head to separate.



I've never seen a *ceramic *Gladius. :thinking:


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think he's referring to the coating on the original ones. They had a ceramic (cerakote?) coating. That was changed to a more traditional hard anodized finish.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 16, 2016)

Some are really tough to open. It's always possible to get them open but the challenge is to get them open undamaged.


----------

